# Shopping In New York



## Lady MacBeth (17 Oct 2008)

has anyone been to New york for shopping lately? what kind of bargains can you get? Is it really that much cheaper. I am thinking about going but only if I'm going to make significant savings on the price of things here. Some of the other girls just want to go for the shopping and are not interested in the prices, they want the stuff anyway.


----------



## doogo (17 Oct 2008)

sad to say but i have these bookmarked for my BH ... just in case either of us end up in NYC - best places to start the hunt for sample sales and current promos in Manhattan ...

http://nymag.com/shopping/articles/sb/
http://www.topbutton.com 

... suffice to say, there is always value (whether there is always necessity for the purchase is a different kettle of borrowed fish completely)


----------



## Smashbox (17 Oct 2008)

I went to NYC last December - bought loads of stuff, mostly clothes and really saved. Macy's and Century 21 have some great bargins - if you go in the days of and after Thanksgiving they have massive sales.

Loved it, would go again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jister (18 Oct 2008)

Is there any big saving to be made once the cost of flights, accomodation, food and other expenses are paid off?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Oct 2008)

Jister said:


> Is there any big saving to be made once the cost of flights, accomodation, food and other expenses are paid off?


 
I believe so


----------



## poundhound (18 Oct 2008)

If you go to Footlocker in NY they have "2 for $89" deals.
You can buy 2 pairs of top quality runners (K-Swiss, Adidas etc) for $89.
That works out about €35 per pair as oppossed to €99 per pair in Ireland!

Tommy Hilfiger hoodie tops work out at €35 in NY, instead of €70 here.

Macy's has exceptional bargains, as does Woodbury Common.


----------



## Hillsalt (18 Oct 2008)

... or buy onlin from JC Penney's website. They are the biggest chain of dept stores in USA. I have often bought from them.

www.jcp.com


----------



## Deb___ (19 Oct 2008)

Hillsalt said:


> ... or buy onlin from JC Penney's website. They are the biggest chain of dept stores in USA. I have often bought from them.
> 
> www.jcp.com



But you'll most likely end up paying customs duty and VAT on those purchases.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Oct 2008)

I agree with Footlocker, and adored Macys

I also took a trip out to Jersey Gardens, which was massive and had great bargins. The Hilfiger shop was so cheap and had loads of sizes available.

I went out with one case, and came back with three....


----------



## Shopaholic (20 Oct 2008)

I agree, I was in NY in February, Jersey Gardens is def worth a trip, I too came back with a loaded suitcase from there, great selection of stores and all indoors, very good value for money there!!!!

Would love to be going back  but I'm going to try Florida in two weeks time, I've heard it's even better value than NY!


----------



## doll (20 Oct 2008)

i've been to NY dec 06 and i'm going now in march, it is fantastic for the shopping and u get such different clothes there for a fraction of the price, not to mention the handbags and shoes etc etc, people still comment on things i got 2 years ago!! don't forget if u go to macys to bring ur passport to the customer service desk, think its on the top floor, you get additional 11% discount to any item in store, including sale items!!!!!!


----------



## tabatha (20 Oct 2008)

ive been twice in the last year and i got great bargins!  i got uggs for 120 dollars, guess watches that retail here for 180 euros for 50 dollars and they were in the guess shop so the real thing.  i bought lots of guess cloths and jewelry.  mac makeup and benifit in macys.  i found jersey gardens is very good.  needless to say the abercrombie is much cheaper over in america compared to england.  juciy is also much cheaper.  i got juciy cloths in century 21 and bags in saks much cheaper than brown thomas.


----------



## superdrog (27 Oct 2008)

cotton eye said:


> its a false economy, you would spend more on transport, accommodation and food than you would save.


Have to disagree , I covered the cost of my flights and accommodation with the savings I made on one purchase (camera) last year.


----------



## cotton eye (27 Oct 2008)

> I covered the cost of my flights and accommodation with the savings I made on one purchase (camera) last year.


 
Must have been some camera!!! The cheapest you could get over there and have accommodation for must be around €500.


----------



## superdrog (27 Oct 2008)

cotton eye said:


> Must have been some camera!!! The cheapest you could get over there and have accommodation for must be around €500.


Believe me I saved over €600 on one purchase , went specifically to get it and they threw in accessories worth another $200 for free that I could'nt have got here, Thats the type of savings that are being made. Im all for supporting Irish jobs , but if I can make that saving on a Japanese camera then its a no-brainer.


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Oct 2008)

superdrog said:


> Believe me I saved over €600 on one purchase , went specifically to get it and they threw in accessories worth another $200 for free that I could'nt have got here, Thats the type of savings that are being made. Im all for supporting Irish jobs , but if I can make that saving on a Japanese camera then its a no-brainer.



Did you pay duty and VAT on this camera when you returned to Ireland?


----------



## superdrog (28 Oct 2008)

Returned via Manchester and paid it there , yes. Still made a considerable saving.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Oct 2008)

superdrog said:


> Returned via Manchester and paid it there , yes. Still made a considerable saving.


Manchester?? How did the UK customs manage to levy you for Irish VAT?


----------



## superdrog (29 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Manchester?? How did the UK customs manage to levy you for Irish VAT?


To be honest , I dont know if they did. I declared my purchase and produced my receipt as Manchester was my point of return to the EU , paid what I was asked to by Visa and that was that. Must have a look and see what the actual breakdown was.
Just one other thing about shopping in New York - as a non-US resident I was given an 11% discount on production of my passport to offset their sales tax.


----------



## shopusa (29 Oct 2008)

Hi. 

New York is a great City for both exploring and shopping. The atmosphere in the run up to Christmas is great!

There are of course differences in prices mostly on designer wear. Outlets are hit and miss depending on what season you go but you will definately find bargains. 

Take in a theatre show, a day skiing or some sightseeing. Enjoy!

Tracy
[broken link removed]


----------



## shesells (30 Oct 2008)

WaterSprite said:


> And I think the problem s/he (and I) have here is that it is _not_ up to each individual to decide whether to declare purchases over the legal limit, just like it's not up to each individual to lie on their tax return. If they do that, they are breaking the law and, while there can and should be legal consequences, it is also a "wrong" thing to do.
> 
> Sprite


 
As with any rule or law, the hope is that it won't be broken but we cannot force people to obey and so everyone chooses to comply or not. So it *is *up to each individual to make their own decisions about what they do. I'm not saying that's right but it's how it is.


----------



## shesells (30 Oct 2008)

You're intent on thinking something false of me - go ahead. I will continue to do as much of my shopping as possible somewhere with a more realistic VAT/sales tax rate. 

Doesn't mean I won't be paying tax on it. I frequently shop on internet sites outside the EU. Customs levy a charge on it before it's delivered and I still save 30%+ compared to the shops here. Ditto for paying on entry.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Oct 2008)

Folks

Stay on topic. I have deleted the Letting Off Steam posts relating to "Buy Irish". If Frequent Posters want to discuss this, then they can do so in the appropriate forum in a new thread. 

Advising people of their obligation to pay taxes is on-topic as it affects the savings calculation. 

Brendan


----------



## frash (21 Jul 2009)

Just bumping this thread up as I'm going to New York next month.

So if anyone has any more recent tips for shopping in New York can they please post them?

Thanks!


----------



## Hillsalt (21 Jul 2009)

frash said:


> Just bumping this thread up as I'm going to New York next month.
> 
> So if anyone has any more recent tips for shopping in New York can they please post them?
> 
> Thanks!



Same here. I am heading there in early Sept for 3 nights.


----------



## schmile (22 Jul 2009)

Yes there is especially in shoes converse which cost €60 here can be got for €30 here. Electronics also I got a flash for my canon which worked out at €120 compared to €490 here. I also got a wrangler skirt which was $16 in strawberry which retails are €180 here. 

If you plan on seeing the sights I would recommend the NY pass. We saved a lot using this with the added bonus that everything was payed for before we went meaning we didn't have to think twice about paying to go up the Empire State, or on a cruise etc. 

B+H is amazing for electronics we bought a lot there and saved hundreds. 

Payless is a great shoe store with all shoes averaging about $20 from flats, to heals, boots everything. For branded shoes footlocker or journey are both great Journey in particular as they sell styles not available over here. 

For clothes strawberry is really good for cheap non branded clothes.

If you want to go to see a show try broadwaybox.com they have huge discounts we went to see 4 shows last month and got them all at 50% off and they were all orchestra seating so we had the best view. The usual discounts are about 20-60% from there.


----------



## shesells (22 Jul 2009)

Just a warning on Payless shoes...very few of them are leather. The majority are plastic and your feet sweat in them big time. For shoes you can't beat DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse), there's one near Ground Zero. I got Guess heels for $20!


----------



## iwillfollow (22 Jul 2009)

HI
I was in New York in May and your first stop should be Woodbury Common.  Found really good deals on designer clothes, shoes and bags. Guess,Juicy,Nine West and Nike in particular are well worth the visit.  My advice is to print out a map as the place is huge and circle the shops you'd like to visit on the plane over, it will save you time and your feet from aching any more than they have to!!
I think Woodbury is miles better than Jersey Gardens, a little further out but much better.
Enjoy!!


----------



## villa 1 (23 Jul 2009)

Yes I would agree. We went to woodbury common in new jersey 2 yrs ago and the savings on gents clothing for me (hilfiger, ralph loren, timberland etc) and handbags for herself (guess etc) are fantastic. There is a definite saving of at least 50/60 % on the same goods bought here and the selection is great. Give yourself plenty of time there as it is huge and if I was going there again I would get there as early as possble. We got a train from Penn station that goes to a stop very near woodbury and then got a waiting taxi to the outlet centre. 
Macy's is also great, especialy with their discount card but not as good value as woodbury. We did'nt fancy century 21, too much time sent rooting around.
We spent 8 days in new york, making a holiday out of it, visiting friends in long island and all that sight seeing stuff. Coney island can be accessed for 2 dollars each return from the centre of manhattan, new york underground, bless it!!
I personally think going to the big apple for shopping alone would have to be specific items that are very expensive here. Other than that the price of the flights and accommodation does'nt warranty the financial outlay.


----------



## shesells (23 Jul 2009)

villa 1 said:


> We went to woodbury common in new jersey 2 yrs ago



Woodbury Common is in New York State, Jersey Gardens is in New Jersey!

Personally I don't think either of them are worth the trip if you're only in NY for 3 days! There are great discounts to be had in all the shops in Manhattan, sales rails everywhere. Discount card in Macy*s and Bloomingdales, DSW and Filenes Basement and TJ MAxx for discounts. You're in one of the greatest cities in the world, why waste time travelling to shops. Shop as you go?

Have been to both. If I had to pick it would definitely be Woodbury but not on a 3 day trip, that's a whole day gone.


----------



## carrielou (23 Jul 2009)

Schmile - I am heading to NY in December and am at the moment thinking of buying a camera.  I just noticed you bought photography equipment and if I was to wait, do American cameras work fine here.  I am looking along the lines of Nikon D2h and lens.  I want it for sports, mainly soccer, photos.

I am now presuming if I can buy one in NY I will save a small fortune?


----------



## schmile (23 Jul 2009)

carrielou said:


> Schmile - I am heading to NY in December and am at the moment thinking of buying a camera. I just noticed you bought photography equipment and if I was to wait, do American cameras work fine here. I am looking along the lines of Nikon D2h and lens. I want it for sports, mainly soccer, photos.
> 
> I am now presuming if I can buy one in NY I will save a small fortune?


 
Yea you will. While I bought my canon here I bought all my lens and accessories in B&H. Cameras over there work here no bother. We recently purchased two compact samsungs during the recent trip which work no bother here. 
Comparing B&H with dabs.ie (I have no affiliation with either of these they are just the two I am most familiar with note that dabs prices are also a fair amount cheaper than store prices in ROI) 
I saved 
Canon 580 flash - Dabs €502
B&H $ 370 (€260.73)

Canon 75-300 lens - Dabs €296
B&H $159 (€112)

We got a few more lenses and the prices were also cheaper. 
Take for example my actual camera at current savings 
Canon 450d with 18-55 lens - Dabs €704.35
B&H $659 (€464)

Total savings €666 (roughly) 
Obviously the more expensive the product the more you save. I searched both sides for your Nikon and neither had in stock to compare it seems to be an old model there is probably a newer model out since (I am not familiar with Nikons sorry) 

There are clear savings to be made I would recommend having a look at both of these sites as well as dp preview (a good site for checking out reviews)

www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## carrielou (23 Jul 2009)

Thanks a mill for that.  That Nikon is prob an old model and I will hold off now until nearer the time.  I take shots at the moment with Olympus SP560UZ, and while it is a great camera all round I need something better for the soccer field!  I will def wait until I get to NY now.  Cant wait!


----------



## KatieC (23 Jul 2009)

carrielou said:


> Schmile - I am heading to NY in December and am at the moment thinking of buying a camera.  I just noticed you bought photography equipment and if I was to wait, do American cameras work fine here.  I am looking along the lines of Nikon D2h and lens.  I want it for sports, mainly soccer, photos.
> 
> I am now presuming if I can buy one in NY I will save a small fortune?



If you are buying a good DSLR, I suggest not bothering with the kit lens because once you get another lens (and trust me, you will!) you will never use the kit lens again. You can buy the body only, no problem.  

Be sure to buy a good camera bag also which can carry at least your camera and two lenses. Also a second camera battery is a godsend.


----------



## KatieC (23 Jul 2009)

Oops, forgot to mention that UV filters for your lenses are a great idea, stops the surface getting scratched and its cheaper to replace a filter than a lens.

I have been to b&h photo in ny and it's excellent


----------



## schmile (23 Jul 2009)

KatieC said:


> If you are buying a good DSLR, I suggest not bothering with the kit lens because once you get another lens (and trust me, you will!) you will never use the kit lens again. You can buy the body only, no problem.
> 
> Be sure to buy a good camera bag also which can carry at least your camera and two lenses. Also a second camera battery is a godsend.



I second that and the UV filter answer. Personally I did get the lens with the camera and find the 18-55 goes well with my 35mm and 75-300. I decided not to go for UV filters in b&h and instead bought them on ebay after along with spare batteries, flash filters and flower hoods. I did however get a bag in b&q they have a really great selection and will help you choose the right one for you. The guy even took a camera off the shelf to see if it fit well. I got a tamrac one for €20 which fits my slr, two lenses, flash, filters, batteries, two digital dictaphones and more. its great to have everything in one bag.


----------



## Determined (31 Jul 2009)

What about electronics such as laptops, nintendos etc. Are they worth buying over there. I'm heading over in a week and seem to think I can buy everything with the dollars I have


----------



## carrielou (31 Jul 2009)

schmile and KatieC, thanks a million for that.  You both obviously know what ye are talking about.  What would ye recommend for taking photos at soccer matches, sometimes the sun shines, sometimes it is dull, dark, cloudy and , believe it or not, sometimes it rains . is there anything in particular I should look out for. Thanks


----------



## ilovepink (31 Jul 2009)

i cant believe some of the comments in this forum. new york is off the wall for shopping.. 
the states dont  rip you off either. abercrombie hoodies for 59 dollars, juicy tracksuits for 160 dollars, uggs for 120 dollars, if you convert these to euros its pure proof of savings. also tiffanys jewelry which is so much cheaper. you so gotta go..


----------



## schmile (31 Jul 2009)

carrielou said:


> schmile and KatieC, thanks a million for that.  You both obviously know what ye are talking about.  What would ye recommend for taking photos at soccer matches, sometimes the sun shines, sometimes it is dull, dark, cloudy and , believe it or not, sometimes it rains . is there anything in particular I should look out for. Thanks



It depends what you are planning on spending I hear the new Canon 500d is meant to be great. Personally I find my 450 is perfect. I used it right through college for commercial photography, photojournalism and advanced photography. I also use it in my job (journalist) and it has never failed me.
I am off to India for a month tomorrow and my 450 will be accompanying me throughout the trip.  

Just make sure you have a good lens (I find the 75-300 is great for close ups whereas  I use the basic 18-55 more for personal use) With my 75-300 I was able to get a crystal clear up close picture of the statue of liberty from the empire state. 
If you go into somewhere like B&H they will be able to recommend you whats best for you. They really are very helpful and will let you hold and try out cameras too so you can have a good idea before you buy. Don't worry too much about filters/ protectors/ cases etc. They can all be bought for half nothing on ebay after but do try and get them.


----------



## carrielou (1 Aug 2009)

Thanks a mill for all the info, much appreciated


----------



## EvilDoctorK (1 Sep 2009)

Handy trip for those wanting to travel to Woodbury Common or other locations outside of Manhattan where a car would be useful.

The major car rental companies based in Manhattan often offer cheap one way rentals picking up from their Manhattan location and dropping at JFK or Newark (especially on Sundays and Mondays it seems)  .. if you do this on your last day you can check out of your hotel and then drive yourself to the airport via whereever you like and get your "taxi" to the airport all included

I recently rented a Corolla sized car from Hertz at UN Plaza for 1 day - picking up early morning and then dropping to JFK the same evening, I drove out to Woodbury Common and then straight back from there to JFK  .. the rental cost was just $23.99  ... by the time you add in tax, petrol and tolls it's still well cheaper than just a taxi from Manhattan to JFK

Woodbury common is a pretty easy 1hr drive from Manhattan on motorways pretty much the whole way ... leaving Manhattan around 9.00am you'll be going against traffic and you'll get there around 10.00 when it all opens.

Watch out for traffic though getting back from Woodbury Common to JFK (Newark is probably much better from this point of view )  - It can easily take 2hrs to get back to JFK (the slowest bit is the last bit if you're trying to cross Long Island on a weekday at anything approaching rush hour)


----------



## spursman (1 Sep 2009)

why would you declare anything. only pay if you get found with all the stuff


----------



## charles (9 Sep 2009)

Hi,

You can shop for brand louis vuitton handbags, Gucci handbags. If you want to cheap replica handbags they are also available in surplus there. hese are not cheap knockoffs but artfully done replicas which will combine style with durability. They are made from the same materials as the expensive handbags, but since they come from a lesser known factory, they will not come with the insanely high price tag.


----------



## foxylady (9 Sep 2009)

charles said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can shop for brand louis vuitton handbags, Gucci handbags. If you want to cheap replica handbags they are also available in surplus there. hese are not cheap knockoffs but artfully done replicas which will combine style with durability. They are made from the same materials as the expensive handbags, but since they come from a lesser known factory, they will not come with the insanely high price tag.


 
What shop has these?


----------



## charles (14 Sep 2009)

Hi Foxylady, You can can all at mybagsonline.com


----------

